# hi! bit of an intro



## Andie (May 31, 2004)

well about a yr ago i lost my kittie of 14 years... she had to be put down for..well its a long drawn out story but we tried our best and got three opinions. now she sits in her lil ern...(urn?) on my dresser with her picture on top of it. anywho i cant get another kittie right now, although i play with my friends' kitties all the time. i worked with a breeder for over a yr and a half so since kitties make me happy i figured id try to help anyone the best i can on here so i can help kitties too =) ah yeah, im 19 now, and i live in north carolina (yeehaw) and im soon to be taking a course in veterinary asst. and make sure i can deal with the surgeries..blabla and hopefully one day ill be a vet if everything goes alright. ive been readin posts for a few days now and seeing all the pics and reading the stories makes me really happy because i cant do that anymore, so its helping alot because i miss her more than anything. well anyway im glad i found a forum for kitties, maybe ill learn something new =)
~~Andie~~


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums.
When my partner lost shelly due to old age (she was 16) he couldnt have another cat for well over a year. Then one day he decided he wanted another, maybe that will come to you one day.
Good luck with your vet course.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Andie!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :!:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Have a good time here.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Andie, A Big welcome to you! I think this forum might even enlighten you with your Vet Assistant course.  I admire your effort!! Enjoy, look forward to seeing you on the board. 8)


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Welcome fellow North Carolinian! (well at least for the next 11 days then im moving to Nevada hehe) Very sorry to hear of your loss, I don't think ill ever get over losing my cat Sam and that was 12 years ago.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome Andie!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

*pulls out a chair* Here, have a seat. Want a drink?

Welcome!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Glad to have you here! See you around the boards!


----------

